# Strange how we can now read about his health



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ousted Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak will be questioned over multiple charges at his ‎residence in Sharm El-Sheikh due to his deteriorating health condition, Ahram Online ‎has learned. ‎

Mubarak and his family, all accused — among other charges — of misusing their ‎political power to accumulate illegal profits and assets, are currently under house arrest in ‎Sharm El-Sheikh pending an investigation.‎

The 82-year-old former president was supposed to be summoned for questioning in Cairo, but chronic backache has left him unable to fly to the capital or leave his residence, sources say. ‎

He had undergone back surgery in Germany last year but his back pain have become ‎acute again, Ahram Online was told. ‎

A legal committee is to be formed to conduct the investigation and to question Mubarak in ‎the coastal Red Sea resort. ‎

Mubarak was toppled on 11 February following a popular revolution that lasted 18 days. There ‎has been no schedule set for a trial thus far.‎

His son, Gamal, is to be questioned over illegal profiteering on Sunday.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I think I know why it's taken so long.

Probably the people who are taking all the notes can't understand a word he is saying...

...... it's because he is such a terrible dictator


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> His son, Gamal, is to be questioned over illegal profiteering on Sunday.


Or is that propheteering......??


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Al Arabiya Tv are about to broadcast an audio tape in which Mubarak discusses corruption allegations against him and his family

Al Arabiya's livestream 

http://www.alarabiya.net/live/index.php


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Al Arabiya Tv are about to broadcast an audio tape in which Mubarak discusses corruption allegations against him and his family
> 
> Al Arabiya's livestream
> 
> ???????.?? | ???? ??????? - ??????




I would be more interested in him telling us how he made his money, bought his property etc all on the relatively low salary he earned.


----------

